# Το κρασάκι του Τσου!



## diceman (May 14, 2008)

ΟΚ, αυτό είναι ό,τι πιο αστείο έχω δει το 2008. Τύφλα να 'χει ο John Woo! 






ΥΓ: Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει ξεχωριστό νήμα για αστεία βιντεάκια, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για υπερπαραγωγή._


----------



## Elsa (May 14, 2008)

Να 'σαι καλά βρε παιδί μου, δάκρυσα απ' τα γέλια!
Κείμενο, κίνηση, κουστούμια...Αριστούργημα! Ποιo Kill Bill ...


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

Κάποιος να με σηκώσει αποκάτω, έχω να κάνω και δουλειά... Α, ωραία, ήρθαν τα παιδιά μου. Άκουσαν τις φωνές μου κι ανησύχησαν!


----------



## kapa18 (May 14, 2008)

Δεν στερεύουνε τα δάκρυά μου από τα γέλια, σου είπαααααα... :-DDDD


----------



## stathis (May 14, 2008)

Αποδεικνύεται πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι η ελληνική είναι η μητέρα *και* των ιαπωνικών (κι αφήστε τον sarant να λέει ό,τι θέλει).
Πολύ καρπερή η άτιμη...


----------



## curry (May 14, 2008)

Σουρεάλ!!!!!


----------



## YiannisMark (May 14, 2008)

Παίδες, εγώ δεν το βρήκα αστείο. Χρήζω βοηθείας;

(Ναι; Γεια σας, ο σπαζο κλαμπάνιας είμαι.)


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2008)

YiannisMark said:


> Χρήζω βοηθείας;


Όχι, Γιάννη μας, το καταλαβαίνουμε. Απλώς εμείς (οι παραπάνω) είμαστε λάτρεις του σουρεάλ, του πού πήγε και το σκαρφίστηκε ο άτιμος. (Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα και τα γιαπωνέζικά μας. Εγώ έχω πάρει το Ρόουερ.)


----------



## stathis (May 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα και τα γιαπωνέζικά μας. Εγώ έχω πάρει το Ρόουερ.)


Ρεξίροτζιστ χωρίς Ρόουερ, ψάρι χωρίς ποδήλατο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2008)

Kegamoto kalabouraki


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2008)

Κοντεύω να κατουρηθώ απο τα γέλια!
Αν δεν ήμουν σε δημόσιο χώρο, θα το είχα αφήσει να συμβεί...
Πάντως πάρα πολύ καιρό είχα να δακρύσω γελώντας.

*Χύνω Όμο, αχ τι κάνω*

Βρείτε τους και καλέστε τους στο επόμενο μήτινγκ!


----------



## stathis (May 16, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Βρείτε τους και καλέστε τους στο επόμενο μήτινγκ!


Όταν κανονίσουμε να πάμε για σούσι.


----------



## anna (May 18, 2008)

YiannisMark said:


> Παίδες, εγώ δεν το βρήκα αστείο. Χρήζω βοηθείας;
> 
> (Ναι; Γεια σας, ο σπαζο κλαμπάνιας είμαι.)


Ούτε εγώ το βρήκα αστείο, καθόλου μάλιστα. Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσουμε και οι δύο βοήθεια; 
Και μάλιστα είδα ένα λεπτό, μου φάνηκε γελοίο και το έκλεισα, διάβασα τα υπόλοιπα διθυραμβικά ποστ και είδα και το υπόλοιπο μήπως και έχω χάσει κάτι. Δυστυχώς, δεν είχα χάσει τίποτα...


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

Ουδείς λόγος ανησυχίας, παιδιά. Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτα.

_Doctor _Baltar


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2008)

Την πρώτη φορά που το είδα παραξενεύτηκα κάπως, αλλά τη δεύτερη (που παρακολουθούσα και το ταινιάκι ταυτόχρονα) κόντεψα να πάθω κι εγώ το ίδιο με τον Κόμη (Doctor; ). Και ήμουν κι εγώ σε δημόσιο χώρο.

Περιττό να σας πω ότι το κρασάκι του Τσου είχε φύγει πάραυτα σε όσους γνωρίζω κι εκείνοι με τη σειρά τους σε άλλους τόσους κ.ο.κ...

Το θεωρώ εύκολα το γιουτιουμπάκι του τριμήνου (το προηγούμενο ήταν εκείνη που έκανε στριπτήζ στον καλό της μέσω msn κι έφαγε τη ντουλάπα της στο κεφάλι).



_"Ούγκω, κάτσε!"_


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> τον Κόμη (Doctor; )



Εξαρτάται αν βλέπεις την Γκαλάκτικα των 80ς ή την τωρινή


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Βρείτε τους και καλέστε τους στο επόμενο μήτινγκ!


Τελικά, μπορεί και να γίνει πραγματικότητα η επιθυμία σου. Δύο από τους συντελεστές είναι πρώην συνάδελφοι συναδέλφου. :)


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

stathis said:


> Δύο από τους συντελεστές είναι πρώην συνάδελφοι συναδέλφου. :)


Ο Τσου και ο Λάι; Τσου εν Λάι;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Πάντως και η κοπελίτσα μια χαρά φαίνεται...


----------



## diceman (May 20, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Πάντως και η κοπελίτσα μια χαρά φαίνεται...



Άντε από δω, βρε γερομπισμπίκη. Είσαι και παντρεμένος!


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

Το Κρασάκι του Τσου προβάλλεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο Mega!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2008)

diceman said:


> Άντε από δω, βρε γερομπισμπίκη. Είσαι και παντρεμένος!



Βρε παλιο-Αρτέμη Μάτσα, άντε κάνε τη γυμναστική σου (πάνω-κάτω τα χεράκια η αβατάρα) κι άσε μας ήσυχους.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

Κατάλαβες τι γίνεται, Diceman; Δεν σου φτάνει ο ανταγωνισμός από τους άλλους ανύπαντρους, πρέπει να βρίσκεις μπροστά σου και τους παντρεμένους! Αίσχος!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2008)

Ω, μπαμπά Αντώνη, σουτεμάπ, σου είπαααα...


----------



## Elsa (May 21, 2008)

Δεν παρακολουθείς! *Κόκκορα* Αντώνη, σουτ' εμ απ, σου είπαααα!
Αφού φορούσε και στολή!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δεν παρακολουθείς! *Κόκκορα* Αντώνη, σουτ' εμ απ, σου είπαααα!
> Αφού φορούσε και στολή!



Μετά όμως --ΑΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΗ!!!!!-- λέει αυτό που λέω παραπάνω!


----------



## Elsa (May 21, 2008)

Εεεε, είμαι οπτικός τύπος, κουφάθηκα και απο τις στίχοι...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2008)

Μόλις ξαναανακάλυψα το krasaki :) Όσες φορές και να το ξαναδώ, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα έχει! Τι γέλιο!

(Η παλάβρα που ανακαλύπτει τον κόσμο πάει να συνεχίσει το ψάξιμο στα νήματα της Λεξιλογίας).


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

Και καθώς άκουγα το σάουντρακ του _Kill Bill 1_ (στο Spotify), κάνει μια και πετάγεται στη μέση το Κρασάκι του Τσου. (Ναι, περιέργως δεν είχα ψάξει τότε να δω ποιο είναι το πρωτότυπο τραγούδι.)'

Το λένε _The Flower Of Carnage_ και το τραγουδάει η Meiko Kaji. Εδώ το έχει και με υπότιτλους (αρκεί να ενεργοποιήσετε τα Captions).

Περιττό να πω ότι το κρασάκι του Τσου έχει καταστρέψει κάθε πιθανότητα να ακούσω το τραγούδι χωρίς ένα χαζό χαμόγελο ζωγραφισμένο στο πρόσωπό μου.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

Άμα το έχεις συνδέσει δε και μ' αυτό εδώ, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τ' ακούσεις και να μη σκάσεις στα γέλια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542670585866812


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Δεν είναι δηλαδή η συμμετοχή της Κύπρου στη φετινή Eurovision;


----------

